
The tragic death of an actor: Molière (2013) - pepys
https://blog.oup.com/2013/02/tragic-death-of-an-actor-moliere/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"A year later, Molière’s _self-mockery_ has grown more explicit. The new play
is The School for Wives Criticised, a short, informal sketch, ridiculing
Molière’s critics in an argument about The School for Wives. Significantly,
Molière didn’t defend his own play onstage. Instead, he himself played an
absurd Marquis, who attacks Molière and his work: ‘I’ve just been to see it…
It’s detestable.’ ‘Talk to us about its faults,’ says someone. ‘How should I
know? I didn’t even bother to listen,’ replies the Marquis."

PDS:

Good comedians/comedy writers -- mock other people...

Great comedians/comedy writers -- mock _themselves_!

<g>

